# Variegated Crypt ID



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

I have this crypt that just showed up in my tank. I've become rather fond of it and wish I could figure out how to meet its’ needs better. I thought if I could learn more about it I might be able to foster its’ growth.

This plant grows as single stalks like C. crispatula var. balansae.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like a variety of C. undulata, pictured here by Richard Sexton:


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

It does look very similar; especially that patterning. Thanks!


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Yup that's the same plant I have pictured in my photo above. I grow it in very hard water in sand with manure under the sand. It does well with lots of fertilizer and either low or high light. In higher light the leaves are smaller and dark becoming tiger striped and bronze under very high light. Under lower light they're green and in medium light they're green with brown edges.

It sends out VERY long runners. It'll sit there for months apparantly doing nothing then one day you'll notice there are tiny plants all over the tank. One plant will completely colonize a 35 gallon tank in about a year.

I'm not *certain* it's undulata. That's just my best guess. I'll stick some outside this summer - that usually gets things to flower then we'll know for sure.

I've had this plant for over 10 years. I got it from Charlie Drew who got it from some guy in the states who called it "C. versicolor" (there is no such species).

Here it is under high light:
http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/u/UND/DSCF0001.jpg

Under low light:
http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/u/UND/Image19.jpg

10 years ago:
http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/u/UND/Image80.jpg

Looking at all my pics:
http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/u/UND/

I notice that growth was much much stronger a decade ago (image80 above).

I got the "manure under the sand" trick from Charlie for got it from Ma Reimer. Charlie said the manure is only good for 10 years so I guess it's time to tear that tank down and renew it.

It seemed to do really well with a LOT of Endlers livebearers in the tank:

http://images.aquaria.net/fish/livebearers/endlers/rjs/09-05-03/image14.jpg

Yours may not have enough space. It really likes to spread out.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Its a spittin' image of the undulata that Mr. Sexton and others identified for mehere. It'll be exciting to see if Richard can get his to bloom this summer!








As the plants aclimated to my tank, they lost some vibrance in the red stripes, and looked more like the ones Sexton pictures. I wish I could keep that color.

I had one "show up" in my tank shortly before I bought the one in the picture. I first noticed it as a small piece of root with one mustard seed sized leaf on it. The piece of root fell off during a water change. Now I can't tell it from the others. Oh well.

They're great little crypts. I have one growing in a pot with a half stick of jobes fertalizer, which seems to do much better than the other ones in the same tank.

Enjoy!


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, I've cleared out some space for it and have put some ADA fert sticks down at the roots, we'll see what that does.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

So what happened?

I wish somebody would flower this thing. I got it as "Crypt. versicolor" (there's no such species) and all I really know is it's unlikely to be wendtii as it sends out long runners, wendtii makes new plants at the base of the plant.

Of course the wendtii, walkeri, undulata complex is still pretty close anyway.

This plant is still one of my favorite crypts ever.


----------

